

The best minds of my generation are thinking about how to make people click ads - EdwardTattsyrup
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/04/two-gloomy-views-on-consumer-tech.html

======
pablasso
The amount of talent at Facebook always amazed me and depressed me at the same
time. All that talent focusing on a service that I just don't care about.

~~~
EdwardTattsyrup
Some people make the case that tons of fresh talent has been wasted creating
Wall Street's "financial engineering products" or whatever.

Does working at Facebook fall into the same tier of wasted talent and effort?

